# The best graphics card under 10k



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

hi guyz,
my budget is 10k and i wanna buy a gfx card.
i want to play crysis at highest settings.
which card under 10k wud do it??
and can i get that card in nehru place??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

256mb 8800gt.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

whats the cost of 512mb one??i can spend some more bux


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rs 14,900 from XFX.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

and what abt galaxy??which oen is better?how does crysis run on ur 8800GTS SLi?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

atom bomb:get the 8800gt cos series 9xxx cards are pretty far(feb. they are saying).


----------



## nvidia (Dec 1, 2007)

The 8800GT is the best card if you want to play Crysis at HIGHEST settings..
Under 10k cards are not good enough to play that game at Highest settings..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

ok then 8800 GT.
but is it worth it??
looks better than GTS

will i get it in nehru place,delhi??
@TDH-98xx gaya bhad me.username abtom hai.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> and what abt galaxy??which oen is better?how does crysis run on ur 8800GTS SLi?


Galaxy is not available at my place easily.
Crysis would run poorly at high on 8600GTS SLI as it is optimized for 8800 series cards.Even though u should run the game at highest settings,the game will sometimes have slowdowns as i experienced on my 8600GT SLI.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

no m talking abt ur 8800GTS sli.
how does the game run??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^I haven't tested the game yet.Uninstalled it because my brother does not like crysis.He hasn't even completed it cause he thinks it sucks.Its my brother who has the 8800GTS SLI.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

so,sud i buy 8800 GTS 640 MB or 8800 GT 512MB??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^8800GT 512 cause it costs less and performs way better.
Come on you know it...don't you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah  do but im a bit confused.
ill be getting it on monday or wednesday.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah,go for d new 8800GT 512 becoz its 65nm.....good for overclocking


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

ok then XFX 8800 GT 512 is final.Thanx for ur replies guyz.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

^^dude, gimme ur home add coz i'm coming to tie u up and run away with ur 8800


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^dude, gimme ur home add coz i'm coming to tie u up and run away with ur 8800


somewhere in milky way galaxy.
come find me
which card u got BTW??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2007)

1) Sparkle 512MB 8600GT : Rs. 5,000
2) XFX 256MB 8600GT: Rs.5,500

Which one is better product and which one oozes out more FPS?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

abey yeh atom bomb ke paas bahut maal hai aaaj bata raha tha i will buy 2 TB hard disk.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey yeh atom bomb ke paas bahut maal hai aaaj bata raha tha i will buy 2 TB hard disk.



tumhare paas bhi to 700 GB HDD  hai.
woh chaande wale deke gaye the kya??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> tumhare paas bhi to 700 GB HDD  hai.
> woh chaande wale deke gaye the kya??


abey 700gb  maine instalment mein li hai but 2TB  abey kya ghar pe server daal raha hai gmail ka.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey 700gb  maine instalment mein li hai but 2TB  abey kya ghar pe server daal raha hai gmail ka.



mere paas 320 GB toh hai hi.
baaki 1704 GB hi to lena hai.
phir to xeon processor lena padega agar server dalna hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> mere paas 320 GB toh hai hi.
> baaki 1704 GB hi to lena hai.
> phir to xeon processor lena padega agar server dalna hai.


Mario aur tetris khelne ke liye itna kharcha


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Mario aur tetris khelne ke liye itna kharcha


nahi dave aur minsesweeper ke liye.
8800 GT 512MB
C2Q
8 GB RAM
2 TB HDD


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2007)

@abtom:Just one question before you finalise your card,Are you planning to run it on the Pentium D processor which is mentioned in your SIG? If yes then forget it as the processor will prove a huge bottleneck if you ought to throttle the settings to higest.Make sure you are gunning for atleast a good Core 2 Duo or equivalent processor to pair up this card with.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

i cant buy C2D.
what do i do now??


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

u have a 8600....instead of spending on gfx card, get urself a new procy (and maybe mobo). gfx card baad mein upgrade kar lena.....coz seriously ur procy will be a huge bottleneck


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

m getting C2Q Q6700 2.66 Ghz(can u guyz sugg any better)??
nvidia 680i SLi('' '')
XFX 8800 GT 512 MB
but in a few weeks.

which wud be better core2quad or core2extreme??
i can spend 15k on proccy.
is nvidia 680i SLi ok??


----------



## cynosure (Dec 3, 2007)

Core2Quad non extreme version will be better vfm. At stock I have overclocked my quad 6600 to 2.87GHz and assasin has OC his quad to 3.6GHz with 3rd party cooler. Except than unlocked multiplier, the extreme versions have no other + point (they are more resistant to heat but that is secondary.)

680i is better if you are sure that you will be going for SLI (now or even in the future) or you can invest in a better non sli mobo which support DDR3 RAM


----------



## Pathik (Dec 3, 2007)

If u dont want SLI then better go for a x38 board or wait for the upcoming 780i boards..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

im getting 8800 GT SLi in jan

which mobo now??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^rofl.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^rofl.



why??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

aise hi.

2x8800gt in sli won't give you two time performance.SLi\crossfire is for peeps who have money to burn.I would recommend you to get a quad core processor+one 8899gt 512mb instead of 2x8800gt+Exxxx processor.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 3, 2007)

Instead of 2 8800 GT get a 8800 Ultra. [Single Ultra Perofrms more than 2 8800 SLI as costs around same] and invest more in Mobo + CPU


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Instead of 2 8800 GT get a 8800 Ultra. [Single Ultra Perofrms more than 2 8800 SLI as costs around same] and invest more in Mobo + CPU



some say GT is better than ultra.
im a bit confused.
m going for a whole new pc in jan probably in the first week.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Instead of 2 8800 GT get a 8800 Ultra. [Single Ultra Perofrms more than 2 8800 SLI as costs around same] and invest more in Mobo + CPU


lolz
when did that happen! Get your facts corrected man!

However, SLI / Crossfire systems aren't stable till now.

It's better to get a Quad core and a 8800GT 512


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> lolz
> when did that happen! Get your facts corrected man!
> 
> However, SLI / Crossfire systems aren't stable till now.
> ...


my friend suggested me AMD phenom.
how is it??
better than C2Q??

and what abt AMD SPIDER??
AMD phenom+AMD 7 series chipset+ATI HD3800-r they gud??


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Dude if u are planning to buy a quad core then buy INTEL ....even Q6600 will be better option than PHENOM.

If u are buying 8800 GT in January then i suggest wait till January and see the Penryn core2Duo which is having 12MB L2Cache and 6Mb L2 Cache and they are 45 nm!

They will kick QX6700 into dust....trust me they really do!

And also if u are buying 680i motherboard then my suggestion is go for ASUS P5N32 E SLI!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude if u are planning to buy a quad core then buy INTEL ....even Q6600 will be better option than PHENOM.
> 
> If u are buying 8800 GT in January then i suggest wait till January and see the Penryn core2Duo which is having 12MB L2Cache and 6Mb L2 Cache and they are 45 nm!
> 
> ...



but spider from AMD looks cool!!
and HD 3870 looks gr8.
i want quad core not duo.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 6, 2007)

PHNOM 9500 already hit India and its price is 14500/- but i gotta tell u this that even AMD has its Quad core, but it can't beat even E6600 which is a dual core.

Although there is no comparison between Quad Core and Dual core but Core 2 Duo beat the Quad Core AMD!
Which really S**ks!
 As far as Spider, have u seen its benchmarkings?


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 8, 2007)

dont go for Big Or Galaxy cards....Go for XFX


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2007)

^^+1. avoid BIG and Galaxy. they have very bad rep. XFX is obviously very gud. same with eVGA (though availability in India can be a prob). ASUS, MSI, Sapphire etc. are gud too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^+1. avoid BIG and Galaxy. they have very bad rep. XFX is obviously very gud. same with eVGA (though availability in India can be a prob). ASUS, MSI, Sapphire etc. are gud too



forget it all guyz.ill get a brand new assembled PC in early january.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2007)

thats gud, but u will be taking a gfx card (i hope)..so keep in mind the abovementioned brands


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

Geforce 8800GT 256 MB was out two days ago at newegg.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

BIG, GALAXY are not that much of bad brand...i have experienced BIG before when i used to have 6200. It was a nice card with good performance. THe main difference between these cards are the XFX, EVGA, BFG etc. have better overclocking potential but BIG, GALAXY etc have not that much otherwise at stock they have almost same performance.


----------

